# German Passat's



## PASSAT_GT_87 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,
my name ist Lucas and i'm from germany, my english is not the best, but i hope you understand me. My life are old Passat's (Quantum) my absolutly favourits are the Syncros. I has seen a lot of pics and really nice texts in this forum. Our Europe Syncros are boring, i search a lot of things how lightswitch, the switch for the fasten belts or stuff like the quantum plate on the instrument panel, the badge on the rail...
I like this Crs and i like the Quantum.
Lucas


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: German Passat's (PASSAT_GT_87)*

Welcome to the forums. The old Passats are certainly more rare here in the US than they seem to be in Germany though.


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: German Passat's (DubbinChris)*

way more.


----------

